# Is someone here using GREEN light on headlamps?



## nuambenzina (Apr 7, 2013)

I am curious is someone is using here *GREEN light* on the *headlamp*, and *what advantages *is having the *GREEN light over the RED one.*
My Best Regards and Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Esko (Apr 8, 2013)

nuambenzina said:


> I am curious is someone is using here *GREEN light* on the *headlamp*, and *what advantages *is having the *GREEN light over the RED one.*
> My Best Regards and Thanks in Advance!



I assume that you are thinking about perceiving night vision? Green light has nothing to do with it, it is just a common misunderstanding and/or false marketing that comes from night vision devices that use green. AFAIK it is used because the differences are easiest to see in green (eyes are most sensitive to it), not because it perceives night vision.

Red has some advantages in perceiving night vision (but it should be *dark* red), blue has some advantages in forensics and they both have some use in hunting. I am not aware of any real advantages in using green light.


----------



## MikeAusC (Apr 8, 2013)

If your enemy or your colleagues are using Night Vision Goggles, then you can't use red. You need NVG compatible Green light.


----------



## nuambenzina (Apr 10, 2013)

I was courious as I saw some headlamp with "green for pipe inspection", and I also saw green in some hunting clips with green light.

Also I have a Gu-10 led spot which is with some 5 mm led's and is changing color like in a disco.
In the night time when in the room is very dark and is green, I can see things quite well compared to red, when I can see things but not as clear as in green and that maked me wonder how will be in a cave / caving / speology to use green light or green + white in the same time.

If there will be some details seen better like cracks/slots/slits in the caving walls with green instead of the "normal white" that a led head lamp is giving, as red dosen't give such a good "contrast".


----------



## skeeterbait (Apr 10, 2013)

Green is supposedly less noticed by nocturnal animals. At least some hunting light manufacturers advertise it as such. I find it less harsh to my eyes than red. I use a green Princeton Tech Remix Pro for going in to the hunting stand before light. I also have a green filter for my hand held torch and green Photon Freedoms in my pack and in my truck. For low light use I find green less harsh than red or white light.


----------



## Esko (Apr 10, 2013)

nuambenzina said:


> I was courious as I saw some headlamp with "green for pipe inspection", and I also saw green in some hunting clips with green light.
> 
> Also I have a Gu-10 led spot which is with some 5 mm led's and is changing color like in a disco.
> In the night time when in the room is very dark and is green, I can see things quite well compared to red, when I can see things but not as clear as in green and that maked me wonder how will be in a cave / caving / speology to use green light or green + white in the same time.
> ...



You certainly can see better with green than red. It is the color your eyes are most sensitive to.

Now that you mentioned it, green would highlight some color differences and fade out others, so, I believe that cracks could probably be easier to see. On the other hand, you would lose most of the color information. You couldn't tell if something is yellow, brown or grey (red, black or dark brown), which I believe is rather important information in caving, too.


----------



## tarrow (Apr 10, 2013)

Some growers of cannabis use green light ( specifically head lamps) when working on their plants at night with the belief that it will not affect the plants response to photoperiod changes. It was on a special on the telly about California.


----------



## Moosehead905 (Apr 17, 2013)

i usually use red when night salmon fishing, but it kinda hurts my eyes for prolong use. im gonna have to try a green light after reading this thread, very helpful


----------



## Limelighter (Apr 21, 2013)

I often use a green Princeton Tec Apex during the summer months because it seems to attract bugs less than white lights and it seems brighter than a red light.


----------



## nzgunnie (Apr 21, 2013)

As noted above, when working with NVGs, green doesn't cause blooming like red does.


----------

